# HOT & HUMID in the South?



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

We are planning to purchase a place in a southern state, but we will only be there during the winter and a few other times of the year.

In NY, if we go away for a vacation during the winter, we have to leave the thermostats set to about 50 degrees to keep pipes from freezing. When going away for a summer vacation, we don't leave anything on. Our house doesn't get humid, so we don't worry about mold or mildew.

Do southerners have to do something similar with their air conditioners to keep the heat and humidity at bay when no one will be in the house for a while? Do you just set them to circulate the air or will heat build up be a problem?


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a huge variation depending on which of the southern states you are referring to. I lived in Florida and thought the heat was bad but hot in Pensacola was mild compared to Key West.

Then I moved to Charleston and all of a sudden Pensacola didn't seem too bad. We share time between here and middle Tennessee and treat both places differently. The humidity here means we keep our AC on fairly high (80 degrees). Our Tennesse place is at 1500 feet and doesn't get unbearably hot so that one we set at 78 and it rarely comes on. We could probably leave both off without issue but it takes forever to get the humidity out when we get to either place.


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

im north of houston. if we are gonna be gone for more than a 2-3 days, i set thermostat on @ 84. or i program it to cooler at night, warmer during day. the house will smell "stale" if ac is left off. right now im getting about 5 gallons (water) a day from my condensate line. once it warms up more, i will get 10 to 12 gallons a day. 




Live life in such a way that the preacher won't have to lie at your funeral.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thank you both for your replies! If your air conditioner had a dehumidifier mode (non-cooling) would that be enough if you were going to be gone for a month or would you still need the actual air-cooling, too? 

I guess I am also asking if too much heat in a house (while no one is home) is a bad thing?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

As others have said, the south varies a lot. 

When we lived in Central Florida and I was leaving for a few days I'd set the air at 88. In Texas I turn it off. Gets hot but its not very humid where I am.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> As others have said, the south varies a lot.
> 
> When we lived in Central Florida and I was leaving for a few days I'd set the air at 88. In Texas I turn it off. Gets hot but its not very humid where I am.


I'm so silly! I probably should have mentioned that my question was about Central Florida. I figured that anyone who had lived in a climate that was both hot & humid could answer, regardless of location.

So... are both the heat and humidity a serious issue in an unoccupied Florida house or just the humidity? Does the high heat cause things to warp? I've seen mini-blinds that melted out of shape from heat before.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't imagine Central FL getting so hot things warp (maybe cheap plastic stuff I guess). It gets much hotter here in TX than it ever did when we lived in Orlando.
I worried more about the humidity than the heat in FL. Set the air as high as it will let you (but no more than 90) and your stuff should be fine.

We're moving back there when I retire in 10 years, just was there visiting friends last month - hard to believe how many friends we still have there after 14 years of being gone.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I spent many years about 120 miles south of Orlando. We left home for sometimes 2-3 weeks in the summer and set the air on 80 or so. I really don't think it would have been a deal deal even if we had left it off. I have heard of plastics warping but never seen it happen indoors. I am sure insulation is a big factor.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thank you for the responses. I feel much better now.We're trying to make sure that we are covering all of our bases. We're really excited about our next moves and we're looking forward to wintering in a warm climate.

Possum Belly- The only plastics that I've seen warp are those mini-blinds, but that could be because they are so thin and they are right in the path of the sunshine. I always worry about plastic giving off chemical gasses and things, too. I think that the insulation in the house will be the big unknown. We're hoping to buy an older home that has been remodeled. (We haven't picked it out yet.) Hopefully, it will be one where the owner invested in some insulation upgrades.

I am a planner by nature, so I have spreadsheets galore that lay out the anticipated expenses. I'm still trying to figure out how much energy/power we'll use in a year's time, but with the air conditioning parameters that you've all given, I should be able to use last years daily temperature data to calculate some approximations on energy usage when we are not in residence. (I'll have a lot of numbers to crunch for the next week or so!)

I'm also planning to install some window film to reduce the fading of our furnishings due to sunlight. I suppose that the film will also reduce the temperature inside the house and the cooling costs, too.

mnn2501- Maybe we'll end up as neighbors!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

During the day, I set my AC on 80 in the hot months of July and August. If I feel warm inside, I go out to the 100 degree outside, makes 80 feel real cool. I turn it down about an hour before I go to bed then back up when I get up in the morning. I find that 80 in the house is good, if I go out early and work, the heat doesn't bother me so much, If I linger in the house too long, the heat sends me back in the house in a hurry and I'm done for the day outside.

I catch at least 5 gallons of water a day, often more, that goes out to the garden.

I have found that the finishes of some furniture is ruined if left in closed buildings with no air movement. A bedroom set of my grandparents was in a storage unit and the finish went south on it, probaly the buildup of wax reacted to the finish with the heat.

I'm south of Dallas about 30 miles or so.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I would leave the AC on while gone. I went on a weekend trip a few yrs ago and when I came home my house was like an oven. The AC had kicked off but luckily I was able to get if fixed that week. I had to open the windows to get some air circulating. The temps outside were in the 90's and it felt cooler outside than inside my house. I live close to Nashville which is in a bowl. The heat and humidity can be brutal here


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I think that we will plan to leave the air set at 80-85 when we are not in residence. It sounds as though that would be the best thing to do. I'm still trying to figure out how much that will cost us. I'm also looking into the security system that allows you to control your house functions when you are away. It might be helpful to be able to turn up the heat or turn off the AC from afar.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

I live in Central Florida and have an empty home during the summer so I can tell you what I do. I set the air on 80 and it kicks in but it keeps humidity and possible mold from becoming a problem. The electric bill minimum does increase but never more than $1 more a day. It is worth it to keep the home fresh and dry. The hottest months are July-Sept. so I budget the electric bill higher those months. Hopes this helps you.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I live in N. Central Florida. The home I bought, a D/W was previously owned by Canadians, who used it for 4 months during the Winter. There are a lot of Canadian " Snowbirds " around here. They kept this house closed up without any A/C. [ Didn't have a/c when I bought it.] They kept MANY trays of kitty litter & charcoal throughout the house . They did this for 10 years & I saw it when they first opened it up for Winter use. All seemed fine,,, BUT I would suggest setting the a/c where it would come on at least some.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, Tacoma and Esteban! 

You've both provided great info. The cheapskate in me is very interested in the kitty litter and charcoal. I don't know that I'd be willing to risk it for a lengthy absence, but I might just have to try it if we decide to leave for 2 weeks, or so.

Esteban, are you in the Marion County Area? We own property there, but will likely not build on it at this point.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

TheMartianChick said:


> Thanks, Tacoma and Esteban!
> 
> You've both provided great info. The cheapskate in me is very interested in the kitty litter and charcoal. I don't know that I'd be willing to risk it for a lengthy absence, but I might just have to try it if we decide to leave for 2 weeks, or so.
> 
> Esteban, are you in the Marion County Area? We own property there, but will likely not build on it at this point.



I live in Levy Co., next county West of Marion.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

The Canadians around me have gone back home, now . Those I know are still using charcoal & kitty litter in aluminum pans, throughout the house when it is closed up. Some of their homes don't even have a/c, so that is all they are using.


----------

